# ALS Saxonia Annual Calendar - BROKEN



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I helped a good mate of mine pick out this beautiful piece of horology in Singapore. And now a week later, he dropped it going through airport security and as you can see, there are scratches on the bezel plus a HUGE dent.

Not only that, the seconds hand FELL OFF!

Now, the seconds hand can be fixed easily enough by sending it back to the AD, and scratches can be buffed out... but what about the big dent?? Way I see it, there are a few options, please correct me if I'm wrong:

A) replace the bezel. I assume this is only viable option if the bezel can be detached from the rest of the case
B) add bit of missing white gold to the bezel then buff it 
C) live with it

Are A or B possible and can you guys think of any other options to make this beautiful $65k watch look new again????










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

*bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## not12bhere (May 4, 2013)

That is a tragedy. Basically, it is time for the AD to ship it back to Glashutte and let ALS evaluate it. Given the severity of the impact, it is likely other components of the drive train will be damaged as well. Ship it off. They can work miracles, but that is likely to be a costly drop.


----------



## andrzejb (May 13, 2008)

I think if you spent 65k and bought that watch from AD they should consider overhoul free of charge ... I suggest describe all accident and hopefuly they understand your tragedy .. You should write letter direct do Galshutte main Office not to AD


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Right.


andrzejb said:


> I think if you spent 65k and bought that watch from AD they should consider overhoul free of charge ... I suggest describe all accident and hopefuly they understand your tragedy .. You should write letter direct do Galshutte main Office not to AD


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

It's been taken to the service centre in NYC and he was told that fix cost would be around $2k.. And it'll take roughly 2 months (prob more like 4 I assume). He's been promised it'll come back looking new... Here's hoping


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

andrzejb said:


> I think if you spent 65k and bought that watch from AD they should consider overhoul free of charge ... I suggest describe all accident and hopefuly they understand your tragedy .. You should write letter direct do Galshutte main Office not to AD


This might have been wishful thinking..! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

jandc said:


> This might have been wishful thinking..! lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There's no shortage of "wishful thinking" around here.


----------



## Le_Chef (Jan 6, 2014)

Alkis in NYC is the only guy in U.S. who can officially fix Lange. If he says two months the only reason for that to extend would be if a part was damaged and had to be made from scratch. He's a man of his word. As to the factory doing it for free - not sure what you're smoking but that last time I looked ALS was in the business of making money not giving it away.


----------



## andrzejb (May 13, 2008)

Honestly -spending 65k for watch which bill of material and labour is ca 1-3k is like has lifetime Warranty


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

andrzejb said:


> Honestly -spending 65k for watch which bill of material and labour is ca 1-3k is like has lifetime Warranty


 This is getting good.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

This is heartbreaking, and shocking that it would break so easily. I dropped my Orient Bambino face down unto ceramic tiles from about 4' and it was unscathed, not even a scratch.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

sduford said:


> This is heartbreaking, and shocking that it would break so easily. I dropped my Orient Bambino face down unto ceramic tiles from about 4' and it was unscathed, not even a scratch.


 One thing I learned about watches, the more expensive, the more fragile.


----------



## Tiny gears (Jul 4, 2015)

Was the watch, perchance, paid for with a major higher-end credit card, such as Amex platinum? If so, the piece will be covered by their insurance.

tg


----------



## jandc (Nov 12, 2012)

Tiny gears said:


> Was the watch, perchance, paid for with a major higher-end credit card, such as Amex platinum? If so, the piece will be covered by their insurance.
> 
> tg


Unfortunately due to the high cost, it had to be spread over like four different cards (daily limits)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

sduford said:


> This is heartbreaking, and shocking that it would break so easily. I dropped my Orient Bambino face down unto ceramic tiles from about 4' and it was unscathed, not even a scratch.


With all due respect, no it's not heartbreaking, it's just a watch. It's not as if anyone has been hurt or injured, all that's happened is that some guy has unfortunately dropped and damaged his luxury watch. And I would think that if someone could afford to spend $65k on a watch in the first place then they can afford to spend another couple of $k getting it fixed as good as new. Like I said it's an unfortunate accident to an object, that's all it is.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> With all due respect, no it's not heartbreaking, it's just a watch. It's not as if anyone has been hurt or injured, all that's happened is that some guy has unfortunately dropped and damaged his luxury watch. And I would think that if someone could afford to spend $65k on a watch in the first place then they can afford to spend another couple of $k getting it fixed as good as new. Like I said it's an unfortunate accident to an object, that's all it is.


Thanks for such deep insight, but please don't impose your definition of "heart-breaking" on others.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Honeslty speaking I thought the $2k to get it fixed was quite cheap, I was expecting it to be a lot more.


----------



## jgolds9 (Dec 12, 2014)

Great thing about Lange is they will refill the metal in any watch. Basically the only brand to fully fill their cases when servicing. There is no dent or ding that is too much for Lange. Alkis will make the watch look brand spanking new. Of course there is always a wait... But it is quite worth it. 


Jaime G
561-212-6219


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

2k is peanuts when compared to the price of the watch. Nobrainer for me.


----------



## Batugajah (Jan 10, 2014)

What a painful drop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

andrzejb said:


> *I think if you spent 65k and bought that watch from AD they should consider overhoul free of charge* ... I suggest describe all accident and hopefuly they understand your tragedy .. You should write letter direct do Galshutte main Office not to AD


LOL!


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't believe that Lange *SHOULD *fix anything for free. Specially dropping a watch. However... they should make exceptions for regular clients. I assume they do. I also assume that your relationship with the AD will play a big part. And yes, I would definitely send that watch to Lange to have it verified whatever the cost is. 2k seems reasonable.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Right, if your name is Lange and your on the board.


lmcgbaj said:


> I don't believe that Lange *SHOULD *fix anything for free. Specially dropping a watch. However... they should make exceptions for regular clients. I assume they do. I also assume that your relationship with the AD will play a big part. And yes, I would definitely send that watch to Lange to have it verified whatever the cost is. 2k seems reasonable.


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> Right, if your name is Lange and your on the board.


Not really. I have seen Rolex and Patek fixed for free outside warranty. This case is a bit different since it was dropped. However, they can work with you if you are a good client.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Possible, if they call you by your first name.


lmcgbaj said:


> Not really. I have seen Rolex and Patek fixed for free outside warranty. This case is a bit different since it was dropped. However, they can work with you if you are a good client.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

lmcgbaj said:


> Not really. I have seen Rolex and Patek fixed for free outside warranty. This case is a bit different since it was dropped. However, they can work with you if you are a good client.


I've never seen Rolex or Patel fix watches for free when it's the owners own fault.


----------



## LFB (Sep 8, 2014)

What a shame! Still, I think it's not extortionate what they're quoting to fix it. I shouldn't think there is a huge mark up in that price - it's not a 5 minute job


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

sduford said:


> This is heartbreaking, and shocking that it would break so easily. I dropped my Orient Bambino face down unto ceramic tiles from about 4' and it was unscathed, not even a scratch.


Well done. Your $199 watch survived a four foot drop.

*I could be wrong * but I think schadenfreude is in place here? Maybe because you don't own such an expensive watch in the first place? Otherwise why mention your affordable watch as a comparison and possibly pretend that this is heartbreaking and shocking to you? Personally I think you *might be* acting like an absolute jerk here - but I'm happy to hear why I might have mis-read your post though?


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

GETS said:


> Well done. Your $199 watch survived a four foot drop.
> 
> *I could be wrong * but I think schadenfreude is in place here? Maybe because you don't own such an expensive watch in the first place? Otherwise why mention your affordable watch as a comparison and possibly pretend that this is heartbreaking and shocking to you? Personally I think you *might be* acting like an absolute jerk here - but I'm happy to hear why I might have mis-read your post though?


Got a chip on your shoulder mate? I was very tempted to just ignore you as frankly such a nasty comment is not worth a response. Yes you are absolutely wrong and I think that YOU *might be* acting like an absolute jerk right now and going out of your way to do it as this didn't concern you at all.

As it says right there in my comment, I was simply expressing my dismay that such an expensive watch breaks so easily when a cheap one doesn't. Cheerio


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

sduford said:


> Got a chip on your shoulder mate? I was very tempted to just ignore you as frankly such a nasty comment is not worth a response. Yes you are absolutely wrong and I think that YOU might be acting like an absolute jerk right now and going out of your way to do it as this didn't concern you at all.
> 
> *As it says right there in my comment, I was simply expressing my dismay that such an expensive watch breaks so easily when a cheap one doesn't. Cheerio*


*insert facepalm here*


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> Possible, if they call you by your first name.


Yup, His first name is Walter and his last name is Lange.


----------



## sheik_djibouti (Jun 17, 2012)

Curious, OP- what did your friend end up doing? If repaired, any chance at seeing an "After" pic?


----------

